# Old concert tickets... got 'em?



## KapnKrunch

Here's my submission to get things started, discovered this morning while sorting through old stuff in the shed.

THUNDER BAY 1979.


----------



## laristotle

Cancelled show. Refunds were offered, but I held onto mine hoping for a reschedule.
Frank Marino was to be the opening act.


----------



## fretboard

I have a few, but not enough wall space for all of them.

First ticket on this one is July 18, 1985 for Bon Jovi opening for Ratt in Port Huron, MI. 











These are most of my Grateful Dead/Jerry Garcia Band ones











If you know your ACC layout (and you know that a DVD of the show was officially released), you may piece together why my oldest son was pretty thrilled with these...










He went wall frame for his Rush stuff too. 2 Toronto and the final LA show.










Sadly, if Pearl Jam had played Toronto and Hamilton a week or two ago, he would have gotten to see Geddy play a couple tunes live...


----------



## torndownunit

I have every one from every show I've been to. My first was Ozzy (no more tours tour) in I think 1992. Some others that are cool:. Simon and Garfunkel reunion, Pink Floyd at CNE, all the Lollapaloozas, and Nirvana. You name a 90's band though, it's likely I saw them. I'll take a photo of a few later.

The craziest part is the prices. The lollapaloozas were like $37


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Obviously too many to take photo's of, but I have them all put away. Several of the last one's were on Photo passes so I was in the pit for those. 

Concert Listing

*Marnie


Max Webster - May 20, 1980 Governor Simcoe High School
Triumph - June 7, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Gordon Lightfoot - Sometime in 1980 at Massey Hall
The Cars - Nov 17, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Ted Nugent w/Scorpions - July 16, 1980 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Frank Zappa - Nov 11, 1980 Maple Leaf Gardens
Rush - May 9, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Buddy Rich - Sometime in 1981 at Brock University
Barry Manilow - Dec 3, 1981 Maple Leaf Gardens
ELO - Oct 10, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
The Jacksons - Aug 2, 1981 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Olivia Newton John 0 Sep 14, 1982 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Chuck Mangione - May 3, 1983 Hamilton Place
Bruce Springsteen - Sept 25, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Ozzy Osborne - Jan 28, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Darryl Hall & John Oats - July 26, 1983 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Diana Ross - Oct 6, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Bruce Springsteen - July 26, 1984 CNE
Scorpions - June 2, 1984 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Frank Zappa - Mar 9, 1988 Shea's Buffalo
Boston - Dec 7, 1988 Copps Coliseum
Robert Palmer - Aug 12, 1991 Ontario Place
Steely Dan - Sept 25, 1993 Buffalo Memorial Aud
Boston - June 2, 1995 Kingswood
Steely Dan - July 28, 1996 Molson Amphitheatre
Barenaked Ladies - Sep 7, 1996 Brock University
The Smashing Pumpkins - Sep 14, 1996 Maple Leaf Gardens 
The Who - Nov 9, 1996 Marine Midland Arena ( The Complete Quadrophenia Featuring Billy Idol)
Rush - June 17, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theatre
Boston - July 11, 1997 Pine Knob Music Theatre
David Bowie - Sep 27, 1997 The Warehouse
The Rolling Stones - Oct 8, 1997 Rich Stadium
Duran Duran - Nov 16, 1997 The Warehouse
The Rolling Stones - Dec 2, 1997 Pontiac Silverdome
Gary Numan - May 7, 1998 Lee's Palace
Metallica - July 3, 1998 Molson Amphitheatre
Page and Plant - Jul 4, 1998 Molson Amphitheatre
Metallica - July 12, 1998 Darien Lake
America w/Blood Sweat and Tears - Aug 6, 1998 Pine Knob Music Theatre
Van Halen - Aug 26, 1998 Molson Amphitheatre
Kiss - Dec 2, 1998 Skydome
Black Sabbath w/Pantera - Feb 9, 1999 Skydome
The Rolling Stones - Feb 25, 1999 Air Canada Center
Blondie - May 16, 1999 Massey Hall
The Cranberries - Aug 27, 1999 Molson Amphitheatre *
Cher - Jul 19, 1999 Air Canada Center *
Alice Cooper - Sep 29, 1999 Massey Hall *
Steve Vai - Nov 16, 1999 The Guvernment *
BB King - Jan 17, 2000 Massey Hall *
Beck - Feb 6, 2000 Maple Leaf Gardens *
CSNY - Mar 30, 2000 Air Canada Center *
The Smashing Pumpkins - Apr 22, 2000 Mich State Fairgrounds *
The Guess Who - Jun 15, 2000 The Molson Amphitheatre *
The Who - June 27, 2000 The Palace of Auburn Hills
Styx w/Saga - Jul 5, 2000 Hamilton Place *
King Crimson - Nov 24, 2000 The Warehouse

Gary Numan – Apr 24, 2001 Royal Oak Music Theater 
G3 - Jul 11, 2001 Massey Hall (Vai, Petrucci, Satriani) *
BB King - Jan 17, 2002 Massey Hall *
Ozzy Osborne - Mar 10, 2002 Copps *
Prince - Jun 15, 2002 Massey Hall *
Dream Theater w/Joe Satriani - Aug 31, 2002 Molson Amphitheatre *
Rolling Stones and friends (SARS) - Jul 30, 2003 Downsview Park
Boston - Aug 24, 2003 Molson Amphitheatre *
Alice Cooper - Oct 30, 2003 Massey Hall
G3 - Nov 6, 2003 (Vai, Satriani, Malmsteen) Toronto Massey Hall *
Boston - Jul 21, 2004 Scene Pavilion Cleveland (Ashton)
Boston - Jul 27, 2004 Ford Theater Detroit
Duran Duran - Apr 5, 2005 Air Canada Center *
Johnny Winter - Jul 13, 2005 The Opera House
BB King - Mar 24, 2006 Fallsview Casino *
Joe Satriani /w Eric Johnson - Apr 12, 2006 Massey Hall *
Duran Duran - Nov 4, 2006 Seneca Casino *
America - Jan 17, 2007 BB Kings NYC *
Johnny Winter - Mar 26, 2007 Phoenix Concert Theatre
Buddy Guy - Apr 22, 2007 Hamilton Place *
Zappa Plays Zappa - Jul 30, 2007 Hummingbird Center *
The Scorpions - Sep 6, 2007 DTE Energy in Detroit
Rush - Sep 22, 2007 ACC *
Steve Vai - Sep 23, 2007 Massey Hall *
Van Halen - Oct 12, 2007 ACC *
Van Halen - Oct 22, 2007 Palace of Auburn Hills
The Police - Nov 8, 2007 ACC *
Buddy Guy - Apr 4, 2008 Hamilton Place *
Blue Peter – May 30, 2008 Lee’s Palace *
Blondie – Jun 12, 2008 Casino Rama *
Steely Dan – Jul 4, 2008 Casino Rama *
Rush – Jul 9, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre *
The Eagles – Jul 21, 2008 ACC *
Boston – Jul 30, 2008 Casino Rama *
Journey – Sep 5, 2008 Molson Amphitheatre *
The B-52’s – Sep 25, 2008 Casino Rama *
Alice Cooper – Oct 6, 2008 Hamilton Place
Zappa Plays Zappa – Oct 23, 2008 The Mod Club
Roger Hodgson – Mar 7, 2009 Avalon Ballroom *
Chuck Mangione – Mar 22, 2009 Brock U
Johnny Winter – Apr 8, 2009 Phoenix Concert Theatre
Kiss – Jul 11, 2009 Windsor Casino *
Styx – Sep 17, 2009 Avalon Ballroom *
Iron Maiden - Jul 3, 2010 Molson Amphitheatre *
Santana - Jul 11, 2010 Molson Amphitheatre *
Paul McCartney - Aug 9, 2010 ACC *
Roger Waters The Wall - Sep 16, 2010 ACC (Sean)
Roger Waters The Wall - Oct 8 2010 HSBC Arena
Foreigner - Oct 14, 2010 Avalon Ballroom *
Steely Dan – July 22, 2011 Molson Amphitheatre *
Prince – Nov 26, 2011 ACC *
Roger Waters The Wall – June 23, 2012 Rogers Center *
Iron Maiden – July 13, 2012 Molson Amphitheatre (review)
Def Leppard/Poison July 17, 2012 Copps Coliseum (photo)
Stone Temple Pilots August 21, 2012 Copps Coliseum (photo)
Steve Vai – Sept 20, 2012 Sony Center (photo)
Slash – Sept 23, 2012 Sound Academy (photo)
Journey – Sept 25, 2012 Copps Coliseum (photo)
Bruce Springsteen – Oct 21 2012 Copps Coliseum (photo)
ZZ Top – London Nov 4, 2012 (photo)
Dave Matthews Band – Toronto Dec 7, 2012 (photo)
I Mother Earth – St Catharines April 26, 2013 (photo)
OMD – Toronto July 11, 2013 (photo)
Rockstar Uproar Festival/AIC/Jane’s Addiction/Korn – Toronto Aug 20, 2013 (photo)
Sammy Hagar – Molson Amp Aug 27, 2013 (photo)
Zappa Plays Zappa – Toronto October 19, 2013 (photo)
The Eagles – Toronto November 6, 2013 (photo)
Burton Cummings – Las Vegas January 17, 2014 *
STYX – Las Vegas January 19, 2014 *
Billy Joel – Toronto March 9, 2014 (photo)
Gary Numan – Toronto March 27, 2014 (photo)
Black Sabbath – London April 9, 2014 *
Judas Priest – Rama October 7, 2014 (photo) *
Burton Cummings – Rama July 4, 2015 (photo) *
Generation Axe w/Wylde, Vai, Malmsteen – Massey Hall May 4, 2016 (photo)
Boston – Toronto July 11, 2017 *
Tedeschi Trucks Band – Orpheum Theatre Los Angeles Nov 10, 2017 *
Saga – Toronto January 24, 2018 (Sean)
Judas Priest w/Saxon – London March 27, 2018 (photo)


----------



## marcos

Wow !!! Is there someone you have not seen Scott?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

marcos said:


> Wow !!! Is there someone you have not seen Scott?


Tons that I wish I would have seen. Maybe 5 or so that I would like to see that are still going. Would love to see Rammstein live


----------



## zontar

Mine went missing a number of years ago--but I used to keep them.
I might have a Weird Al one around somewhere.


----------



## KapnKrunch

That's great, guys! 

Keep 'em coming especially (choice) pic's...


----------



## torndownunit

KapnKrunch said:


> That's great, guys!
> 
> Keep 'em coming especially (choice) pic's...


Here's a small section of mine. The 2 autographs are Lemmy, and J from White Zombie. The Queen's of the stone age one (I went to a few shows) is the show I saw them play with Dave Grohl on drums. It was in my top 3 shows for sure.

This is just a selection out of mine.










Sadly I remembered I lost a few. A tip, laminating concert tickets doesn't work. The ink ran on them and I lost a few pretty cool ones.


----------



## Guncho

torndownunit said:


> Here's a small section of mine. The 2 autographs are Lemmy, and J from White Zombie. The Queen's of the stone age one (I went to a few shows) is the show I saw them play with Dave Grohl on drums. It was in my top 3 shows for sure.
> 
> This is just a selection out of mine.
> 
> View attachment 302878
> 
> 
> Sadly I remembered I lost a few. A tip, laminating concert tickets doesn't work. The ink ran on them and I lost a few pretty cool ones.


Nice!

I was at Neil Young/Pearl Jam and Peter Gabriel.


----------



## torndownunit

Guncho said:


> Nice!
> 
> I was at Neil Young/Pearl Jam and Peter Gabriel.


Neil Young with Booker T and the MG's as backup too!


----------



## Guncho

And Blues Traveller!

That's who I was really there to see. lol Kidding.

Oh and some little band called Soundgarden.


----------



## torndownunit

Guncho said:


> And Blues Traveller!
> 
> That's who I was really there to see. lol Kidding.
> 
> Oh and some little band called Soundgarden.


Blues Traveller are good at what they do I am sure, but for me they are such a forgettable band that I didn't even remember seeing them. But, they also aren't really suited to a big stadium stage to be fair.


----------



## faracaster

I've only retained a few stubs.....why oh why didn't I keep them all !!!! *#*(

My first show was Hendrix at Maple Leaf Gardens in the spring of 69'. I HAD that stub for years. Can't find it now.

Here is a smattering of 70's stubs.


----------



## Lola

I have stubs dating back a while. My prized possession is my Van HALEN ticket on a real Eddie autographed poster. My son bought me that for Christmas. 

My ACDC concert ticket ranks 2nd. 

What I did to keep them perfect was to put them into a acid free photo album.


----------



## guitarman2

I've seen quite a few concerts both rock and country but I only kept one pair of tickets for a concert that my wife and I attended. I've attached them to a poster that I bought at the concert and hang on the wall.

Merle Haggard 1987

 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## loudtubeamps




----------



## Milkman

I, like many here, attended lots of great concerts in my youth.

When I moved to central Canada in the late 70s I had a scrap book filled with cool tickets.

I went out on tour with several bands and left my personal things in the custody of a friend. That friend took in a room mate who passed out drunk and left oil on the stove boiling, which led to a fire and I lost that stuff, including graduation diploma, et cetera, et cetera.

I do remember some of the shows.


----------



## faracaster

Here's two of my faves from 89/90


----------



## Rabbit

Gentle Giant !!! How cool is that! The most underated band in Rock and Roll. Just amazing !


----------



## Lola

Rabbit said:


> Gentle Giant !!! How cool is that! The most underated band in Rock and Roll. Just amazing !


Never heard of them. I am making my way to YT to check them out. Thx for the heads up.

The lead singer has a beautiful voice but this isn’t my cuppa.


----------



## Frenchy99

I have all my old stubs in a shoe box stored somewhere in the basement...

Even if I don't remember some of them, got proof that I was there !


----------



## Lola

Frenchy99 said:


> I have all my old stubs in a shoe box stored somewhere in the basement...
> 
> Even if I don't remember some of them, got proof that I was there !


Omgosh. Thx for the reminder. I just remembered I have a metal box full of ticket stubs in the garage. I am on it right now. This is exciting! How could I have forgotten about this box of memorabilia?


----------



## Lola

I found an effing treasure trove of stubs. They been sitting in that metal box in the garage attic since the late 80’s. I really cannot believe that I forgot about them period. I had a flashback the other day about some band and then...... I remembered the stubs in the attic. Plus this thread helped to bring back this memory I am sure. So weird! 


Van Halen/Kim Mitchell August 18th 1986. Framing this one. 
All sorts of Honeymoon Suite stubs as well as Bryan Adams and Blue Oyster Cult with Aldo Nova. There are so many more concert stubs I wished I had if kept. Johnny Winter, Roy Buchanan, Kiss.


----------



## fernieite

I've seen LOTS of concerts and gigs over the years, but I never thought to keep the stubs! 

Except for this un-used (cancelled) one...


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## nonreverb

The only ticket I kept from back in the day. Should have kept them all...there were many!


----------



## Milkman

You win.



KapnKrunch said:


> Here's my submission to get things started, discovered this morning while sorting through old stuff in the shed.
> 
> THUNDER BAY 1979.
> 
> View attachment 302752


----------



## Wardo




----------



## barryc

Wifey made an awesome scrapbook for mine…Vol 1


----------



## Slooky




----------

